# Gas tank area



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

zackm0aris said:


> Any recommendations?


Ya. Get that tank out of that hatch.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Lots of degreaser


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

bleach/water


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Dawn and hot water


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Is that a portable tank inside a closed hatch?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

firecat1981 said:


> Is that a portable tank inside a closed hatch?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

mold grows in between the mat fibers and the open pores.......


----------



## zackm0aris (Jun 28, 2019)

firecat1981 said:


> Is that a portable tank inside a closed hatch?


Yeah it seems that way. This boat was used for many years. It was passed to me. The tank has a vent, is this not safe? Are there any recommendations on what can be done? I'm in the processing of cleaning this area up. FYI this boat was built professionally by the *gheenoe* builders here in Florida. I think i'll have to get that area inspected for anything worn aswell.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

zackm0aris said:


> Yeah it seems that way. This boat was used for many years. It was passed to me. The tank has a vent, is this not safe? Are there any recommendations on what can be done? I'm in the processing of cleaning this area up. FYI this boat was built professionally by the *gheenoe* builders here in Florida. I think i'll have to get that area inspected for anything worn aswell.


The tank has a vent and it’s venting into that enclosed space. No bueno...


----------



## zackm0aris (Jun 28, 2019)

There are two holes in the rear of that storage area near the top.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

zackm0aris said:


> There are two holes in the rear of that storage area near the top.


Not good enough


----------



## zackm0aris (Jun 28, 2019)

Alright so what would be a solution if this isn't good enough?


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2019)

Need to know how big the openings are.


----------



## zackm0aris (Jun 28, 2019)

It's 2 holes where water can flow through to the drain out back. I'm just trying to reason as to why this setup isn't safe, considering it was professionally built.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2019)

If the bulkhead for that deck isn’t open, those holes are not enough. The CG has a formula to determine ho big the opening needs to be. And just because it was “professionally” built does not mean the builder intended the fuel tank to be placed there. Also, sometimes the builder will take a calculated risk... sometimes it’s ok, sometimes it’s not. 


A fuel tank venting into a confined space with out enough air flow is always under every circumstance just a very bad thing. The vapor will build up in areas and then one day that bilge pump will kick on and BOOM! Bad day on the water.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Did someone cut off the old mounting bolts and leave them in the transom?


----------



## zackm0aris (Jun 28, 2019)

Yea it looks odd there.


----------



## zackm0aris (Jun 28, 2019)

It's just filled with silicone, no bolt. So whatever was there before isn't.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

zackm0aris said:


> There are two holes in the rear of that storage area near the top.


That is great. Fumes sink so when you smell them from the holes you know the compartment is full. 

At that point have your mother in law turn on the electric bilge pump. Insurance check should be forthcoming.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Gheenoe has done a lot of questionable things on certain boats over the years imo, but that's besides the point.

According to the coast guard, a compartment with a portable tank must be open to the atmosphere to be considered safe. In order to be considered open to the atmosphere for every cubic foot of space in the compartment you must have atleast 15 square inches cut out to vent it. Those holes don't really do much for venting, I'm guessing maybe gheenoe might not have intended for the tank to be there?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

zackm0aris said:


> It's just filled with silicone, no bolt. So whatever was there before isn't.


No bueno. That transom is wood. You're going to want to fix that sooner rather than later. If it's silicone nothing will bond to it so you will need to drill out the hole slightly larger before filling. A little six10 or thickened epoxy will make quick work of those holes.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

As you've already figured out.. there might be one or two things about your new (used) ride that aren't exactly kosher... For what it's worth many, many first time skiff owners find themselves in the same boat (and every one of us probably got a few skinned knuckles as we learned to deal with this or that...). Don't be discouraged - plenty of help and advice on this and other boat sites...

What you might want to do is find a skilled glass shop or small craft builder near you and spend a buck or two to find out just what things might need to be fixed, repaired, modified, etc on that skiff... It will be money well spent in my opinion. Once you know what needs fixing (holes in transom that are only sealed up with sealant -- might just mean a compromised transom.. with rotten wood that needs replacing since water just might have gotten into the wood...), then you can decide to pay a pro to fix or learn how yourself, save a buck, and get to know your hull more than you anticipated...

By the way I've seen two boats blow up from gas fumes years ago and the explosion was never like you see in the movies... I can guarantee that the fire which follows will not be any fun at all... 


Good luck, aren't boats fun?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

zackm0aris said:


> I'm just trying to reason as to why this setup isn't safe, considering it was professionally built.


That "professional" term is used way too much. Just because someone is paid money doesn't make them professional. I hope this professional has moved on to selling used cars at a buy here, pay here shop.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Lots and lots of boats are very safe particularly when they're being sold...

Always a very good idea for any first timer to bring someone that knows a bit about boats (I'm very far from an expert - but everything I have learned - was learned the hard way....) when contemplating that first boat (of any size). Existing troubles aren't deal breakers unless the cost and trouble to repair, upgrade, etc. is more than you want to get into... 

Some very, very good buys are boats with problems that will need to be sorted out - if they're known and the fixes aren't more than the hull is worth (in either money or trouble...).

Like I said before, every first time buyer (and a fair number of folks who should have known better...) can get into trouble with a purchase that needed a few things corrected... We've all been there...


----------

